# Using DCS Commander with One Gauge Big Boy?



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to be able to use the additional features of the DCS system with my Railking One Gauge Big Boy, but I'm not sure that I want to spend the $220+ on a DCS remote and TIU. I have learned that there is a device called a DCS commander, that from what I can tell is a standalone DCS system that only requires an external power supply. I haven't found anything definite that confirms if I can use it with One Gauge products or not, however, and was wondering if anyone could offer their insight.


Just to let all of you know, the fact that it is not a "walkaround" controller doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there John,

Here is link that may help: http://www.mth-railking.com/detail.asp?item=50-1028 

Only outputs 18v max up to 5amps. MSRP $150.00

I personally would not bother as it would in my opinion be a waste of money to buy a box that is almost as much as the full DCS system but would limit you to no remote control and limit you in voltage, amperage and the type of power (AC / DC). 

It will run your One Gauge Big Boy that is for sure.

I would hold off and save your money for the full TIU and Remote set.


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*I had it and it blew out in 7 minutes, dont waste your time buy the DCS system, the commander was ment for ho scale trains







*


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Once again, Raymond comes through to save the day! 


Thanks for the input, I'll save up and buy the TIU and remote system.


----------

